# I will make most drivers mad with this......



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors. 
So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons. 
1) I simply honestly don’t care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger 

Now the reason you will all hate me 
2) because if I downrate them all the drivers who cherry pick rides are going to skip over said pax and it’s gonna be taken by someone else who accepts all or it’s gonna end up back at me. So I just give them all 5 stars and you cherry pickers see the rating and take that pax. That is 1 more ride that keeps you busy and allows me to try and find a better pax who just might tip or be profitable. I want that crappy pax to get a ride by as many different people as possible. That way your busy driving someone who isn’t the good pax I will get hopefully


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Oh no. 
You have brought all drivers to their knees with your brilliant strategy.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


The only thing you accomplished was getting added to my ignore list. No hard feeling, though. I add all new trolls and sock puppet accounts to ignore.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You should care, because the passenger rating means everything to the driver - that is the drivers that care. I'm curious, though. Just how long will you wait for a passenger to decide they are ready for the ride?


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

You have to work pretty hard not to get five stars from me too to be honest. But I have found 90% of my pax to be pleasant or neutral--you tend to get what you give in this job. I think I have about 2500 rides on both platforms and have given out maybe 20 1-stars (this is reserved for open alcohol, touching me, touching my radio, cursing at me or just being a crazy idiot, anything to do with drugs, etc.), 20 3-stars (reserved for eating, leaving trash, being angrily political or opinionated and just boring me, etc.), and maybe 10 4-stars (this is reserved more to correct behavior like keeping me waiting at a rideshare pickup and calling trying to find me). And I drive in Chicago all over the city, so, yeah, I guess it really depends on your personality.

I also only drive during days so that probably has a lot to do with it. I can go a month without having a drunk in my car.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

I do the opposite and 1 star everyone that doesn't leave me an acceptable cash tip.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I drive days too. I started giving out 2,3,4 stars for various perceived offenses, but then I decided it's not worth the effort to nitpick. If someone does something to trigger me into giving them less than 5 stars, then it's one star and I go on with life. It's not worth worrying about what happens to the passenger that get's downrated. I do, however, watch passenger ratings and I will cancel for a low rating. I don't care about debating why, I just do it. I make my money, I take care of good people, I don't want to bother with anyone else.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I used to down rate on occasion. Now it’s rare. 

Mostly because I’m too dang lazy to give a crap anymore.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I used to down rate on occasion. Now it's rare.
> 
> Mostly because I'm too dang lazy to give a crap anymore.


I'll drink to that?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You should care, because the passenger rating means everything to the driver - that is the drivers that care. I'm curious, though. Just how long will you wait for a passenger to decide they are ready for the ride?


The timer. 2 minutes for a pool. 5 minutes for a Uberx. Don't get me wrong i think a pax should be toes to curb. I think pax shouldn't be cheap and they should tip. I start fuming inside the longer I have to wait and I freaking hate when a pax gets in close to timer running out apologizes for making me wait and doesn't tip. They ain't sorry. They don't care about us and I know this. End of the day I don't care about them either. I just hope for the good rides and the tips. LOL /sigh



Fozzie said:


> The only thing you accomplished was getting added to my ignore list. No hard feeling, though. I add all new trolls and sock puppet accounts to ignore.


That sucks but I'm not a troll. New account with my screwed up opinions I agree too. But you know overall ignoring someone has same effect as downrating someone. MEH! If gives that person at that moment that warm fozzy feeling inside (see what I did there) 
If ratings affected passangers in the long run and could actually get them removed I would downrate honestly for bad pax behavior. I hate pool pax that talk on the phone with a full car who don't think of others. But why care. In my market it's over saturated and I've only ever seen the same pax like twice. It doesn't affect me. It doesn't matter


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

ANTlifebaby said:


> You have to work pretty hard not to get five stars from me too to be honest. But I have found 90% of my pax to be pleasant or neutral--you tend to get what you give in this job. I think I have about 2500 rides on both platforms and have given out maybe 20 1-stars (this is reserved for open alcohol, touching me, touching my radio, cursing at me or just being a crazy idiot, anything to do with drugs, etc.), 20 3-stars (reserved for eating, leaving trash, being angrily political or opinionated and just boring me, etc.), and maybe 10 4-stars (this is reserved more to correct behavior like keeping me waiting at a rideshare pickup and calling trying to find me). And I drive in Chicago all over the city, so, yeah, I guess it really depends on your personality.
> 
> I also only drive during days so that probably has a lot to do with it. I can go a month without having a drunk in my car.


That sounds like a pretty good rating system. I have been wondering the best way to decide on these things and you give a good guideline. Thanks.



welikecamping said:


> I drive days too. I started giving out 2,3,4 stars for various perceived offenses, but then I decided it's not worth the effort to nitpick. If someone does something to trigger me into giving them less than 5 stars, then it's one star and I go on with life. It's not worth worrying about what happens to the passenger that get's downrated. I do, however, watch passenger ratings and I will cancel for a low rating. I don't care about debating why, I just do it. I make my money, I take care of good people, I don't want to bother with anyone else.


Where do you draw the line. How low of a rating does a potential pax have to have in order to be declined?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mostly, it depends on how I feel at the moment. I also consider distance to pickup.


----------



## hayjude50 (Feb 9, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


It's really tough to know if a pax is gonna tip before you have to rate him/her. At least with Lyft you can go. In later and change a rating. Plus, in Chicago, you can't see a pax rating anyway, so not much incentive.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I drive days too. I started giving out 2,3,4 stars for various perceived offenses, but then I decided it's not worth the effort to nitpick. If someone does something to trigger me into giving them less than 5 stars, then it's one star and I go on with life. It's not worth worrying about what happens to the passenger that get's downrated. I do, however, watch passenger ratings and I will cancel for a low rating. I don't care about debating why, I just do it. I make my money, I take care of good people, I don't want to bother with anyone else.


This makes no sense.
So what you rate is not important, but what other drivers rate is important?

Either you don't worry about ratings("it's not worth the effort to nitpick") and take all riders, 
OR,
ratings matter ("I do, however, watch passenger ratings"), and rate riders honestly.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

what is the difference between 1 and 3 stars? Anything three and under, I don't get paired, so why should it matter? Anyway, if I led you to believe that rating passengers is not important, I"m sorry, that was unintended.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm at the point where I wanna cancel every bar, restaurant and grocery stores.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...












You do know 4.2 pax gets ingnored by 23 drivers before he gets to you right.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

it Doesn’t matter I make the same amount from the 4.2 that I make from a 4.5 that I make from a 4.9 or a 5.0. The only difference is who tips and that is no one. But hey they give me 5 stars (stars mean jack squat) I just want to stay busy on the ride. I give bad passangers 5 stars and then those 23 people you speak of don’t skip them anymore.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I do the opposite and 1 star everyone that doesn't leave me an acceptable cash tip.


If you 1 star too many pax, your ratingspower will be disregarded. 
If a pax gives out too many 1 star, he or she will also be discarded by the system


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

mbd said:


> If you 1 star too many pax, your ratingspower will be disregarded.
> If a pax gives out too many 1 star, he or she will also be discarded by the system


I would like to see proof of this


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I would like to see proof of this


Proof of anything from u/l is non existent. Crap I bet Uber passangers tip often but Uber takes them cause we can't proof crap


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The whole rating system is a big joke. I don't pay attention to it and I also pretty much rate every PAX 5 stars just to clear it off my screen. Think I only rated 1 PAX in Lyft (5 stars) and well that was because he was a great guy to me with a tanked rating from other drivers probably because he did not tip in cash and had a visible facial defect from a being severely burned as a child. I'm guessing too many drivers judged that book by its cover. He also did leave a 20% tip in the app.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You really think that you start giving out 1's, it will impact pax ratings??? You don't think Algo can detect your behavioral pattern?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Truly sad and pathetic.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Truly sad and pathetic.


Elaborate! Please. What makes it sad ad pathetic. We are all for ourselves at the end of the day. The passangers rating means nothing except maybe less than 5% of drivers use them to decline or accept a ride. And I effect who those 5% may pickup that they wouldn't have. But seriously it practically means nothing.

Sad and pathetic is that passangers rating means nothing but that's cause U/L doesn't care about the drivers and they are getting the paid by pax regardless how they treat us. Hell I think worst case scenario is pax pukes in car. U/l charges pax and pass it to driver (supposedly) nothing lost by them.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> Elaborate! Please. What makes it sad ad pathetic. We are all for ourselves at the end of the day. The passangers rating means nothing except maybe less than 5% of drivers use them to decline or accept a ride. And I effect who those 5% may pickup that they wouldn't have. But seriously it practically means nothing.
> 
> Sad and pathetic is that passangers rating means nothing but that's cause U/L doesn't care about the drivers and they are getting the paid by pax regardless how they treat us. Hell I think worst case scenario is pax pukes in car. U/l charges pax and pass it to driver (supposedly) nothing lost by them.


Its sad and pathetic because you dnt understand what the rider rating means to drivers. Its a way for drivers to let other drivers know which ones are trouble and which ones aren't. You down rate a rider because you want to give a heads up to other drivers that they should let this one pass and pickup next rider. That "we are all for ourselves at the end of the day" mentality is sad and pathetic.

Some people will help someone they dont know on the side of the road because they know weve all been in that position and want to pay it back and help out our fellow brother or sister...and then theirs those lames that keep driving.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

You started by saying I don't know what it means to a driver. Yet I've stated exactly that I do and I couldn't care less about it. Is it selfish of me? YES unequivocally. But I'd rather you pick up the non tipper so you are busy and I have a slightly better chance at a better passanger. And really the ratings mean crap because lots of people downrate for not tipping cash (based on reading here) or because a passanger isn't goes to curb, or because they had to change destination, or a ton of crappy reasons. So what does the rating really tell us. Nothing honestly because people are petty. So screw it I was no time caring about rating pax and honestly never look at what a pax rating is. I get pax, deliver pax, collect peanuts.

And there's a difference between no rating someone and leaving someone stranded. I will help a stranger no problem. Pull over to help someone on the side of the road, not so much. There's a chance that guy is sitting side of road "seeking help" to murder you and steal your car. No thanks. Crazy people do crazy things. Is it likely no. Possible. Yes.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


After reading this thread it took me a long time to... well... care. And I'm still not there.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There’s a lot of overthinking that takes place on this forum. One person’s method of operating isn’t going to change anything.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I would like to see proof of this


I just got this today.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I got a brilliant plan for lighting fireworks. Light fuse, run away


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> If you 1 star too many pax, your ratingspower will be disregarded.
> If a pax gives out too many 1 star, he or she will also be discarded by the system


Interesting:
So If I give the vast majority of my pax 5* - it stands to reason that I would have a super high ratings power. Giving a 1* would be devastating to the pax. 
I have yet to give out a 1*
I'm saving it for that special Pax


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Thank you for helping to balance out the equation. So many drivers rate 1* for nothing, and we need people like you who don't care in the other direction to remind us of what a worthless system we have to work with.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Never in the field of internet gibberish was so much owed by so many to so few.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just got this today.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Hulk 2 star


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I only rated a rider with less than 5 stars once. I gave her 3. She called in Uber Pool, she used the option to walk to the pick up place and to walk to the destination from drop off. She was not at 8th pickup and called me asking to ride to her actual location, I said no, because I didn't understand half of what she was saying in her Chinese accent. Then when we arrive, and we another rider in the car by then, she refused to get out of the car, because it was already late and dark and she said she didn't recognize the place. In the app it said the rider would walk and it was like one block further, so I drove her there. When she saw the familiar building she got out. The other rider told me that she probably picked that walk to pickup, walk to destination option cause she wanted a cheaper ride.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


You are right! I hate you.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> View attachment 306085


Thank you, I can forward this to the attorney. So I drove so that you can get paid for not using an Uber feature. Not blaming you at all, but scratching my head to try and figure out how you earned it?

I am glad someone is accepting all of those trips, If a passenger is going to put me in traffic, I cancel, after 5 minutes in their driveway, I cancel, don't feel like picking them up, I cancel. See you and your huge 4 friends, me in the Prius, I cancel. I take pride in a 44% acceptance rate, 1519 rides in 9 months and a 4.94 Star rating. But don't tell me who to pickup, I am 1099. If I accept a ride and a bigger surge comes available, you bet your ass I cancel without any qualms. I drive to make money, I provide an exceptional ride for those in my car, but if I can make more money by cancelling your ride, I have no problems with that. You can work for Uber or Uber can work for you, the choice is yours to make.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ANTlifebaby said:


> You have to work pretty hard not to get five stars from me too to be honest. But I have found 90% of my pax to be pleasant or neutral--you tend to get what you give in this job. I think I have about 2500 rides on both platforms and have given out maybe 20 1-stars (this is reserved for open alcohol, touching me, touching my radio, cursing at me or just being a crazy idiot, anything to do with drugs, etc.), 20 3-stars (reserved for eating, leaving trash, being angrily political or opinionated and just boring me, etc.), and maybe 10 4-stars (this is reserved more to correct behavior like keeping me waiting at a rideshare pickup and calling trying to find me). And I drive in Chicago all over the city, so, yeah, I guess it really depends on your personality.
> 
> I also only drive during days so that probably has a lot to do with it. I can go a month without having a drunk in my car.


Every description you gave except the boring rider.......one star. ESPECIALLY eating in car !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Thank you, I can forward this to the attorney. So I drove so that you can get paid for not using an Uber feature. Not blaming you at all, but scratching my head to try and figure out how you earned it?
> 
> I am glad someone is accepting all of those trips, If a passenger is going to put me in traffic, I cancel, after 5 minutes in their driveway, I cancel, don't feel like picking them up, I cancel. See you and your huge 4 friends, me in the Prius, I cancel. I take pride in a 44% acceptance rate, 1519 rides in 9 months and a 4.94 Star rating. But don't tell me who to pickup, I am 1099. If I accept a ride and a bigger surge comes available, you bet your ass I cancel without any qualms. I drive to make money, I provide an exceptional ride for those in my car, but if I can make more money by cancelling your ride, I have no problems with that. You can work for Uber or Uber can work for you, the choice is yours to make.


Yea if you think a lawyer would help and you are willing to pay him. (I think you have to have damages and that might be the money they shorted you on destination trips) It's a shitty policy and I use destination when I can but not w uber anymore. I just put it up there to show they very well might not be keeping all that money. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Add: if you 1star, and they see it in time they may retaliate with a complaint, etc.

If a pax is going to jepordize my livlihood i call it in.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> View attachment 306085


What is the minimum # of rides? And do you get more if you complete more ??? Let me guess: uber doesn't tell you.

They probably hand out a "substantial amount." Lol


25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea if you think a lawyer would help and you are willing to pay him. (I think you have to have damages and that might be the money they shorted you on destination trips) It's a shitty policy and I use destination when I can but not w uber anymore. I just put it up there to show they very well might not be keeping all that money. Keep us posted!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What is the minimum # of rides? And do you get more if you complete more ??? Let me guess: uber doesn't tell you.
> 
> They probably hand out a "substantial amount." Lol


I didnt do anything, they just gave me the money...


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Back when I did X, it was either a 5 or a 1 and no in between.


----------



## CorkyB (Mar 20, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I would like to see proof of this


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> Back when I did X, it was either a 5 or a 1 and no in between.


Same here. It's a pass-fail proposition as far as I'm concerned. If you were respectful, or at least benign, you get five stars. If you trashed my car or tried to pick a fight over stupid stuff, begone you impudent fool.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


It is really funny how this cheap entitled passengers stay for hours with phone in hand, waving to any car with desperation and anguish, jumping in the wrong car to get out in couple meters, running back and forth through the block, yelling, jumping, screaming. Others or the extremely cheap; in order to get the regular fare walk long distances to get out of the red zone or surge price. i see a real drama with all this cheap entitled people all just to save money using this fortuitous apps
However I don't blame them, such ridiculous cheap fares worth any hustle
Lol


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I take annyone 4.6 and over and only have a few under that, everyone recieves a five unless i never want to see them again and then a 1 only ben a few of them as well.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

There are times when I will take below a 4.8. There has to be a large surge, otherwise no ride for you. I have been surprised in the past, many other states are hard on ratings. I picked up a 4.47 because of the surge and ended up with a $25 tip, still don't know what happened with her star rating, could have been a drunk incident. She was very polite, let me know she was going far before pickup and provided a large tip. I even stopped at Starbucks, I needed to use the restroom and she bought both of us a coffee. Ratings aren't everything, but a good place to start. I also picked up a ******* racist 4.40 star, because of surge and couldn't get him and his rifles, (in a hard case locked), out of the car fast enough. He received 1 star.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Way to much time on your hands.


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


Thanks for flipping the angry switch in my brain. People should not get angry for this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The_Solo said:


> I will start with a preemptive apology. Sorry everyone. I am someone who accepts almost all rides, regardless of a pax rating, except long pickups and minors.
> So I rate ALL passengers 5 stars for a couple reasons.
> 1) I simply honestly don't care because a ratings means nothing for a passenger
> 
> ...


One of your 5 star ratings will rob a driver 1 day.

Sleep well.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> One of your 5 star ratings will rob a driver 1 day.
> 
> Sleep well.


Meh. Seriously that's your thoughts? First off passengers robbing drivers is super freaking rare. Secondly that passenger is gonna get a ride from someone be it I give them 5 or 1 stars so it doesn't matter. If He's gonna gonna rob an Uber driver he's gonna do it, my rating won't matter either way

Lastly, based on your comments better someone else than me. I don't get a cleaning fee if I crap myself


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

your idea sucks...


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> your idea sucks...


It's not an idea it's simply how I treat worthless Ratings. A pax can have a 3.5 rating they won't get removed so what does it matter. They just create new 5.0 rating to tank again. Meh who cares. Uber and lyft doesn't


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I do the opposite and 1 star everyone that doesn't leave me an acceptable cash tip.


How do you know if the tip through the app and in process? Must be only in cash, right?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> How do you know if the tip through the app and in process? Must be only in cash, right?


Yep because Uber makes me rate the customer right after the trip ends. If they tip in the app so be it. I call that friendly fire.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> If you 1 star too many pax, your ratingspower will be disregarded.
> If a pax gives out too many 1 star, he or she will also be discarded by the system


This might be true. I have accidentally done some ghetto rides and thought for sure they would downrate me "just because", but I don't seem to get any rating from them.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I dont think this works


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I do the opposite and 1 star everyone that doesn't leave me an acceptable cash tip.


There is only one problem here. The pax will most certainly one star you, they will figure it out. They may even lie and report you for something serious. I only give bad ratings if they are horrible pax. One more thing, I get tips that pop up long after I gave the ride. I may think the pax is a jerk then get a $5.00 tip. It happens quite a bit. That is just my viewpoint. Fortunately, I have very few terrible pax, but I try to use my instincts on pickup.


----------



## Mudnana (May 20, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I would like to see proof of this


This is a message that I received in my app last week


----------

